
Recently Divorced in Tech Friend - lovesick
I have a colleague that recently got divorced at my company. He&#x27;s been a veteran of the industry for many years, he&#x27;s in his 40s, and his ex-wife (I think she may have been a long term fiance), are not really getting along. They seem friendly enough, but I&#x27;ve noticed in meetings there is a definite &quot;frenemy&quot; vibe, and I don&#x27;t really know how to deal with the situation. I&#x27;m a pretty junior developer in the organization, so it&#x27;s not my place to speak up. But I can tell it&#x27;s been weird for other people in my department too. They go to the same conferences as well, and both are well respected in their fields, but it has created some static that we here about. It&#x27;s a tough situation and no one at the company really knows how to deal with it. Have you gone through a similar situation at your company? How was it dealt with?
======
jonfw
It sounds like two people have some difficult circumstances to work with one
another in and are handling it quite well. I don't think it needs to be 'dealt
with'. Unless you're their manager or have a close personal relationship you
should under no circumstances get involved.

------
phekunde
There is a policy at a very well renowned company I worked with which stated
that team members should not have affair/marry within same team. If they do,
then one of them have to leave the team or company. This was to avoid
situation where there is either favoritism or animosity if things don't work
out. I was told that this was from the past experiences.

------
duxup
Give them time to work things out. Divorce is a process, it takes time.

------
giantg2
So far I haven't heard any examples of issues they have caused.

